# Smoke Daddy Big Kahuna



## gooden123 (Aug 11, 2017)

Does anyone have a suggestion for limiting smoke with this thing? I'll add more vents to my build but damn this puts out entirely too much white smoke. Is thin smoke even possible? I did salmon and left the pump off but my alder big chips just smoldered and made a rediculous amount of creosote. Before that I burned a plethora worth of big wood chips fast with the pump on low












20170805_193814.jpg



__ gooden123
__ Aug 11, 2017


----------



## gooden123 (Aug 11, 2017)

The salmon..still white smoke but less and it turned out good. Again had vents wide open and doors at least 1/2 open with pump mostly off to achieve this.












20170808_193210.jpg



__ gooden123
__ Aug 11, 2017


----------



## gooden123 (Aug 11, 2017)

My build is not much smaller than a refrigerator 













20170807_190519.jpg



__ gooden123
__ Aug 11, 2017


----------



## gooden123 (Aug 11, 2017)

For $40 I will buy an AMNPS and maybe use this to smoke out mosquitoes in the barn but I find it useless otherwise. And I'll get a bait tank to utilize the pump and make more work for myself


----------



## gooden123 (Aug 15, 2017)

Bump. Help


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 16, 2017)

Not many fans here for the reason you describe. This is A-MAZE-N country...JJ


----------



## gooden123 (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks JimmyJ. I will do that!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 17, 2017)

I gave mine away & got an Amazing Smoker.
That made the smoke just right.

Bear


----------



## gooden123 (Oct 17, 2017)

That's what I ended up doing. The Smoke Daddy would be awesome if I had a 3 story smoke house and $37k worth of Alder


----------

